# power planer with a bevel guide



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

how come this bosch is the only tool with a guide that has built in bevel? 

planing doors is power planer 101, why not include or make clearly available a beveling guide? makita has one out there but its hard to know which guide fits which planer. i already own a makita… 

its between the bosch and the super expensive festool at this point

the bosch 

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-1594K-6-5-4-Inch-Planer/dp/B000067S14


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Don't waster your time with those plastic toys. Get a real planer.
PC model 126

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...6-WITH-CASE-/131575102912?hash=item1ea27cbdc0


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't waster your time with those plastic toys. Get a real planer.
> PC model 126
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...6-WITH-CASE-/131575102912?hash=item1ea27cbdc0


Beast. I like the long track


----------



## TimberlineMD (Jan 15, 2008)

If your looking to put a slight bevel on the edge of the door, just adjust the plane depth and run the plane along the edge of the door at a 45* angle. My 126 set at a #1 depth does a great job.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't waster your time with those plastic toys. Get a real planer.
> PC model 126
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Porter-Cabl...6-WITH-CASE-/131575102912?hash=item1ea27cbdc0


I have one like that, a much older one, a skill and a B&D.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Porter cable 126 all the way!! I had one years ago, gone now, BUT the best!! 
History thing now, I am old, as per my bride, and forget lots of things, never looked into it! LOL

BUT do they/ Porter Cable still make it, and have the spiral bits available to buy?? 

I do have the old Stanley "door kit" ?? lost for words here, not sure of the name, BUT the box, with the router, hinge, template, planer attachment, etc. The start of the PC I do believe! 
I am a FIRM believer,, the spiral cut is the best, the others got lost in the cost!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I never used a guide to bevel door edges. Having a groove in the base for beveling is handy, as is being able to plane rabbits.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

How do you bevel a door edge using the groove in the planer? I'm not talking about breaking the sharp corner, but putting the bevel on strike and or hinge side of door slab?


----------



## nickko (Nov 11, 2012)

rip a piece of wood about 2 1/2 or 3 inches wide by 3/4 thick with the bevel you want and screw it to the fence they give you with the planer.
I have the bosch and it is nice but i used to have a dewalt and when i wanted to bevel a door i would screw a wooden fence to the existing guide ripped with the bevel that i wanted

good luck.............nicko


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Mostly I use my track saw(s) for this task. I just feel like if I'm going to have a power planer I want a guide that can bevel. 

Does the porter cable 126 bevel ?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I have the Bosch planer and it is great.
Don't use my PC 126 anymore because the spiral blades are impossible to find and cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

duburban said:


> Mostly I use my track saw(s) for this task. I just feel like if I'm going to have a power planer I want a guide that can bevel.
> 
> Does the porter cable 126 bevel ?


The 126 bevels. It is designed to do nothing but doors. The fence does not come off. It is perfect for scribing new doors to old jambs. They are no longer made but can be purchased used off bay made by either PC or Rockwell.

The beds on smaller general purpose power plane are too short and are very prone to sniping the end of a cut.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Yes, it was a classic door hangers tool for decades, until porter cable jumped the shark and quit making it. This was about the time festool was becoming more mainstream, and Gary Katz wrote am article in JLC
http://www.jlconline.com/tools-and-equipment/tool-test--door-planers-for-door-hangers.aspx

Comparing festool to porter cable to bosch. 

I learned on the pc 126 before I ever heard of festool, so I have a preference for it over the festool and bosch. I keep the pc for door work only, but have had bosch, makita, and black n Decker for other planing tasks. Really looking forward to Milwaukee's cordless planer. 

I've used the festool though, and wouldn't hesitate to buy it.

If you want the porter cable, you'll have to find it at the pawn shop or ebay, or flea market.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Justin Huisenga said:


> The 126 bevels. It is designed to do nothing but doors. The fence does not come off. It is perfect for scribing new doors to old jambs. They are no longer made but can be purchased used off bay made by either PC or Rockwell.
> 
> The beds on smaller general purpose power plane are too short and are very prone to sniping the end of a cut.


I have the 126 and it bevels. It doesn't have an edge easer, but the fence adjusts for a 2 or 3 degree bevel.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Lettusbee said:


> Yes, it was a classic door hangers tool for decades, until porter cable jumped the shark and quit making it. This was about the time festool was becoming more mainstream, and Gary Katz wrote am article in JLC
> http://www.jlconline.com/tools-and-equipment/tool-test--door-planers-for-door-hangers.aspx
> 
> Comparing festool to porter cable to bosch.
> ...


I have a Makita and Bosch for rough stuff. But I have a 126 with a brand new cutter on it. It's a sweet machine for doors. I too am looking forward to that cordless milwaukee for rougher stuff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> How do you bevel a door edge using the groove in the planer? I'm not talking about breaking the sharp corner, but putting the bevel on strike and or hinge side of door slab?


Well, that's completely different.:jester:

Carry on.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

So where do you get cutters and parts for the 126?


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

Californiadecks said:


> I have the 126 and it bevels. It doesn't have an edge easer, but the fence adjusts for a 2 or 3 degree bevel.


To break an edge after beveling the door with a 126 turn the plane so the base rides one edge and the fence rides the other. Any fuzz is cleaned up with a sanding block.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

duburban said:


> So where do you get cutters and parts for the 126?



I looked about a year ago for a cutter and they were around $120 on eBay. My old friend had an attachment to sharpen them.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

Justin Huisenga said:


> To break an edge after beveling the door with a 126 turn the plane so the base rides one edge and the fence rides the other. Any fuzz is cleaned up with a sanding block.


You've got all the tricks Justin


----------



## Justin Huisenga (Apr 10, 2013)

duburban said:


> You've got all the tricks Justin


Can't take credit for that one. I picked it up from the guy I learned to hang and scribe doors from as a helper when I first got started. I've been very fortunate to work around and learn from some amazingly talented carpenters.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Skil 100 is what I use...


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> Skil 100 is what I use...


that mo fo is expensive!


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

surfboard shaper dudes love em that's why....


----------



## tonylumps (Dec 4, 2012)

I have 2 PC 126 planers. You could still buy the Spiral cultter .I think I got mine from tools plus Made in China.But good carbide. And parts are still available.I just bought a cord and trigger for one I also tried to sharpen a cutter on my tormek .It did not come out to bad. I have to make a better jig for it


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

MF Custom said:


> surfboard shaper dudes love em that's why....


catch many waves in Ringwood?:whistling


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> catch many waves in Ringwood?:whistling


Sure all the time.... here are some of the more popular Ringwood surfing spots from a aerial view http://arclightimages.pixieset.com/ringwoodaerialimages/


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

MF Custom said:


> surfboard shaper dudes love em that's why....


Yep my brother is an expert shaper and he has several of those planers. They are spring loaded to move the depth on the fly. 

Here's my bro in his personal shaping room. He had a commercial shop that was putting out about 100 boards a week for companies like Rusty. His boards are also sold in South Africa and Australia. 

And here's also a pic of my nephew riding one of his boards in a surf contest.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

great pic!


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> catch many waves in Ringwood?:whistling


Tom, some cool pics of the Ringwood/West Milford area of NJ in that link, not many realize NJ has areas that look like this...


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i know..i've seen it before.:thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> i know..i've seen it before.:thumbsup:


that's what she said... :laughing: :laughing:


----------

